# Have you had your booster jab ?



## woodieallen (18 Oct 2021)

If so, I'm interested to know how this vaccination status is displayed on your NHS App. Is your NHS App now modified to show all three jabs ? 

If not then I'm particularly interested if the booster is different to your first two jabs. Does the record for your second jab get over-written by the booster jab ? In other words, say you had two AZ jabs and a Pfizer booster jab, does the NHSApp now show Pfizer for the second jab?

Why am I interested in this question? Simply because I am one of the disenfranchised who signed up for the Novavax vaccine trial and who now find it difficult, if not impossible, to travel abroad easily or to show ones vaccine status. It's all to do with Informed Consent. When we signed up to 'do our bit', the study design team were aware of this travel difficuty and yet let us all go blithely ahead without informing us of this risk.

It happened again with the Com-Cov2 trial where some folk got Moderna for their second jab. And others Novavax.

And it's happening again with the Sanofi booster vaccine trial. There is nothing in the Patient Participation letter that outlines the possible difficulty for future travel.

TIA


----------



## woodieallen (25 Oct 2021)

120 views and no-one had a booster jab ? You young'uns. Surely Jacob must have had his by now or maybe he's an anti-vaxxer ?


----------



## Inspector (25 Oct 2021)

It was only announced last week that boosters would be available. As we have to wait 6 months from the last (second) shot I can't get it until December. I'll let you know then how it goes. 

Pete


----------



## mikej460 (25 Oct 2021)

Still waiting for my text. I can book it if its 6 months and one week from my 2nd jab which ends on Friday


----------



## D_W (25 Oct 2021)

The Mrs. works in healthcare (sparingly) and was to get hers friday, and then she didn't. And then she was to get it today (but she was under the weather over the weekend and has deferred again). Since she works in a hospital, I guess she can just willy nilly change the date unlike the rest of us. 

I haven't gotten mine and am not in a rush, but as I had the pfizer vax on the first go around, I'm considering getting moderna for the boost if and when I do as they've cut the dose back closer to pfizer (not interested in scorched earth immunity, just enough to make covid go down easy like a light beer).


----------



## Droogs (25 Oct 2021)

I've had 3 jabs and had a terrible reaction to the 3rd (pfizer), 4 days of shakes, shivers and fever but don't have any app


----------



## RobinBHM (25 Oct 2021)

My MIL had her booster about 3 weeks ago Sussex area.


----------



## Allen Quay (25 Oct 2021)

Had the Covid booster and the flu jab at the same time (one in each arm), felt a bit washed out for a couple of days but nothing major. Can't comment about the app as I don't have it.


----------



## Jacob (25 Oct 2021)

woodieallen said:


> 120 views and no-one had a booster jab ? You young'uns. Surely Jacob must have had his by now or maybe he's an anti-vaxxer ?


Had mine last week. Slight soreness and hangover feeling, but might have been the booze.
I've been given cards signed and dated for each jab, haven't bothered with an app, not having a smart phone.


----------



## Sachakins (25 Oct 2021)

Had mine 2-3 weeks back


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (26 Oct 2021)

Still waiting...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2021)

I had my second over six months ago. We haven't been notified yet for either boosters or flu jabs - the pharmacies haven't got any flu jabs.


----------



## gregmcateer (26 Oct 2021)

November for me. 
Interestingly, (IMHO), am visiting son at uni in Verona and not only do they check your vaccine record whenever you enter a building, (QR reader), you MUST wear a mask indoors and a lot of people where a mask in the streets, esp when crowded. 
Of the several people, (though by no means scientific survey), we've talked to, they are really puzzled by the lax attitude they see reported from the UK- they are definitely wary after the initial outbreak.


----------



## pe2dave (26 Oct 2021)

Booster last week, flu the week before. Pfizer


----------



## Adam W. (26 Oct 2021)

I'm going to wait until I get back to DK and get done by a lovely Danish woman in a nurses outfit.


----------



## glenfield2 (26 Oct 2021)

We both had ours a couple of days ago: got the email from the Govt, booked on line, got slots the next day. Doing walk-ins there too. 
I was impressed by the simplicity of it all: we are not at home but away on our canal boat but just used the local post code. 
Now we can go clubbing! Not.


----------



## Awac (26 Oct 2021)

“and who now find it difficult, if not impossible, to travel abroad easily or to show ones vaccine status“.

Myself and my wife-one jab in Scotland, one in England. Can I get joined together writing from official world and a smart app? 
When I went for second jab I was told to say it was my first then to let them know on the day it was actually my second, otherwise it would be impossible. Sigh, can it really be that hard?


----------



## KevinLycett (26 Oct 2021)

Had mine a couple days back. The app shows my two Pfizer but not my booster, maybe it takes a while.


----------



## Jacob (26 Oct 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> ......
> Of the several people, (though by no means scientific survey), we've talked to, they are really puzzled by the lax attitude they see reported from the UK- they are definitely wary after the initial outbreak.


A lot of brits are puzzled too. It's been incredibly badly managed and it looks likely another strict lockdown is on the way.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (26 Oct 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> November for me.
> Interestingly, (IMHO), am visiting son at uni in Verona and not only do they check your vaccine record whenever you enter a building, (QR reader), you MUST wear a mask indoors and a lot of people where a mask in the streets, esp when crowded.
> Of the several people, (though by no means scientific survey), we've talked to, they are really puzzled by the lax attitude they see reported from the UK- they are definitely wary after the initial outbreak.


We have the Italians to thank for the words malaria, quarantine, and possibly also influenza - these people know their diseases! I agree, I think in the UK we're taking more risks than are necessary. I've had my flu jab no probs at all, and have a few weeks to wait until my booster. I have no desire or need to fly anywhere.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2021)

With governments changing the rules on the hoof I think anyone without a very critical justification for flying abroad doing so is a fool.


----------



## WoodchipWilbur (26 Oct 2021)

Due for mine tomorrow - but I don't know what it is that I'll be having. I've got invitations for the booster - but also for a Third Primary. Attempts to find out are a story of hanging around on hold - and failure. So we'll turn up for the appointment, explain the situation and see what we get.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (26 Oct 2021)

I had my second Pfizer in Feb and my 3rd Pfizer booster in Sept (I work in care homes)

The original 2 show in the NHS app (delivered by Public Health Wales)

But the 3rd booster isn't showing yet!


----------



## Austin Branson (26 Oct 2021)

gregmcateer said:


> November for me.
> Interestingly, (IMHO), am visiting son at uni in Verona and not only do they check your vaccine record whenever you enter a building, (QR reader), you MUST wear a mask indoors and a lot of people where a mask in the streets, esp when crowded.
> Of the several people, (though by no means scientific survey), we've talked to, they are really puzzled by the lax attitude they see reported from the UK- they are definitely wary after the initial outbreak.



That’s my experience too, here in Normandy. We all have to carry either paper documents showing that we have received two vaccinations, or a very recent negative test, or use a mobile phone app. New cases hereare in single figures.


----------



## dickm (26 Oct 2021)

Had an "interesting" journey over this. As a blood cancer patient, it's possible my immune system is compromised, so got initial jags slightly early via GP. The specialists were then recommending we got a third vaccination as soon as possible. But the rest of the NHS didn't seem to know this. Then boosters were announced, which was a start. Except that it was thought that in our cases, it should be a third vaccination, with the "booster" in another six months. Tried checking all round the NHS about this, and got nowhere. "We don't know", "Ask your GP", and, when I asked GP, they said "if you find out what's going on, do tell us". Then got invitation for flu jab along with COVID booster "if you are eligible". Went round the houses again to check this. Noone knew again. "Ask one of the bigger vaccination centres". Did the last and got told I would not get a vaccination at all without a letter from my consultant. Checked with her and she said "just take a couple of headed letters and tell them what you want".
Turned up for jags, explained the problem, was told it wasn't a problem at all, they knew all about it and I'd be recorded as a third vaccination and eligible for booster in six months. This was a small, rural centre. How come they knew all about it when the rest of the NHS didn't seem to.


----------



## MikeJhn (26 Oct 2021)

Had my booster jab a week ago, slight arm soreness and feeling a bit wobbly on day two, but nothing major.


----------



## Yorkieguy (26 Oct 2021)

The information below is from the NHS Covid-19 Pass app, which I thought in some circumstances, might be useful to have:

My wife and I had our vaccinations on the following dates

Dose 1: Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine:

*Date of vaccination* 14 January 2021

Dose 2: Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine:

*Date of vaccination* 1 April 2021

There's no record of the Booster Jab which I had on 7th October, which I'd have thought would automatically be updated.

Furthermore, the Covid-19 Pass app it states thus:

'Your NHS COVID Pass expires: *25 November 2021 at 12.15pm'

Quite why that date, (which doesn't correspond for example, with the time or date of my second jab), I've no idea, nor whether the NHS will update the pass on 26 November.

It won't keep me awake at night - I'm unlikely to want to go anywhere where the 'passport' is called for, and as I understand it, Scotland's attempts to impose the passport as a requirement has got off to a shambolic start this week.*

Ho hum - I'll keep on not minding.

David.


----------



## Richard_C (26 Oct 2021)

I think the app "pass" on your phone expires after 1 month (did you check yesterday?) and you simply log back in to update it.

That means you can store it on your phone and show it even if you have no data access at the time, but you must log in occasionally. 

I guess it's in case you lose or sell your phone or in case they change the rules. Once boosters are fully rolled out they might say "fully vaccinated" means 3 jabs, or in future a record of annual boosters or whatever so administrative expiry is necessary.


----------



## Yorkieguy (26 Oct 2021)

All sorted!

The 2D barcode refreshes every time you log in. If you generate a PDF copy of your pass, the barcode will expire 30 days from date of issue. To get a new one, just log back in.

No dramas.

Ooops, I posted this before I saw your reply Richard.


----------



## Garno (26 Oct 2021)

Having mine on Saturday. 
Had a letter from my local GP's surgery asking me to make an appointment.
I don't have the app as I have no mobile phone. No intentions of getting one either I am pleased to say.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2021)

I have one ............. I must get around to putting this year's tenner on it.


----------



## whatknot (26 Oct 2021)

We have ours in a week and two weeks respectively 

As to badly managed??

I think the whole situation has been brilliantly managed, personally I can't fault it, but have no intention of going abroad so that side doesn't enter in to it


----------



## Spectric (26 Oct 2021)

Apparently the booster helps to restore your initial protection which falls off over time, so very likely that until / if they find a vacine that is 100% this booster will be like a regular flue jab and something we just adapt to and live with. The other interesting point is to not rush out and get it bang on six months, someone said it is better to delay for a few weeks if you are in a position to do so because that will then get you through the worst of the winter months.


----------



## MrKenny (26 Oct 2021)

I've had A-Z as my first and second jabs, Pfizer as booster. 
NHS app updated overnight after my booster for me. Flu jab on t'other arm at the same time. Worked at home for the rest of the day been fine for me.


----------



## okeydokey (26 Oct 2021)

Just a fyi
A friend of mine has the first 2 injections and just received an invite for the booster - sounds good so far but he's due to go on a cruise soon. 
As cruise ships are extra cautious at the moment he expects to delay his booster just in case the booster makes him fail a pre board Covid test due to a higher temperature or any other side effect. - spose a couple of weeks delay wont make any difference - beats not being allowed on ship


----------



## Inspector (26 Oct 2021)

Unless the delay makes your friend more susceptible to the virus. 

Pete


----------



## Flynnwood (26 Oct 2021)

Awac said:


> Myself and my wife-one jab in Scotland, one in England. Can I get joined together writing from official world and a smart app?
> When I went for second jab I was told to say it was my first then to let them know on the day it was actually my second, otherwise it would be impossible. Sigh, can it really be that hard?


It's fairly pathetic that GOV are still using spreadsheets throughout this. Try downloading one of the datasets. My hi-spec computer can't open them.

Relational databases have been around for at least two decades. Oracle/MySQL etc, and should have been used in GOV since at least 2010.

As to the App designers, the nose is in the money trough.
That's the way it has occurred.


----------



## Woodernhift (26 Oct 2021)

Done and dusted


----------



## ian33a (27 Oct 2021)

Mine is due next month. Had the flu jab a couple of days ago (just rolled up at the local chemist, asked if the could do it and it was done 5 minutes later).


----------



## pidgeonpost (27 Oct 2021)

We had 2nd jabs late April, so were just about eligible last week. I'd seen stuff online alleging that booster uptake was slow and public should get on and make an appointment. Seemed odd as we received letters and texts a couple of weeks ahead of jabs 1 and 2. Rang surgery yesterday to clarify and they said they were just working through our date range, and offered appointments next week.
Reactions to jabs?
Jab 1 - me - sore arm, felt hungover for 24hrs. Wife - pounding headache 24hrs, felt 'off' for several days.
Jab 2 - me - sore arm. Wife - headache 24 hrs.
Flu jab - me - felt hungover, like I was getting a cold. Wife - sore arm, headache, shivery, retired to bed and slept for 12 hours.

Haven't downloaded any of the associated apps, but wondering if we'll need to in future as this thing rolls on.


----------



## old workshop (27 Oct 2021)

Mine was due 2 weeks ago but waiting to have
my 1st and 2nd ones first.


----------



## Sandyn (27 Oct 2021)

I'm in Scotland. 
Highest risk groups are being done just now. Invitation letters for 60 to 69 age group started to be sent out on the 25th Oct. Vaccinations taking place late Oct and throughout November. 
Hopefully the timing isn't so critical, but there is so much hype in the media about passports and the booster being rolled out, you have to be mindful not to start thinking it's late. It's a huge undertaking. I'm happy they are concentrating on the highest Risk people and frontline health and social care workers first.


----------



## Blaidd-Drwg (27 Oct 2021)

Wife works at a care facility so we will both get the booster. A couple of friends are immunocompromised so we are getting the next one soon.


----------



## MikeJhn (27 Oct 2021)

Had my booster about a week ago, just checked my vaccination status on the NHS site, no mention of the booster being administered, just the two jabs from earlier in the year, either it takes a while to catch up with the massive undertaking or the pass will not be updated?


----------



## MikeK (27 Oct 2021)

This thread required a lot of moderation to keep the discussion on track and free of contentious posts. Please use the Off Topic II forum for such discussions so this thread can remain open.


----------



## Spectric (27 Oct 2021)

Flynnwood said:


> Relational databases have been around for at least two decades.


Yes but less skilled people can use a spreadsheet compared to using strange queer language!


----------



## alz (27 Oct 2021)

Received both flu and booster jabs earlier this week - one in left and other in right arm. Bit of an ache but cleared up in a day or so.
Must say I have been impressed by the way the Scottish Government has handled the whole covid crisis, both by the injections programme and keeping people informed. 
And no, I'm not trying to make any political point!


----------



## mikej460 (27 Oct 2021)

I was discussing this with friends today. Jabs 1 and 2 were handled extremely efficiently; both one of our friends and I are classed as vulnerable so had letters and texts from the NHS plus follow-up texts from our local GP Practice. The jabs were centralised in the GP Practice of a larger village and again very efficient. However it seems that the process for arranging boosters has changed, and not for the better as it all seems to fall on GP practices now. Ours is short staffed and incredibly busy for a rural practice so my wife had to ask them if she could book as I was 6 months and one week since my 2nd jab. The receptionist said yes but the earliest appointment was the 24th November i.e. 4 weeks _after_ I am due for the jab! The reason given was they don't have the staff to cope which given the success of jabs 1 and 2 just doesn't make sense. I'm very suspicious that it's an admin problem in that they can't deal with the checking and booking overhead but I intend to contact the practice manager to find out.


----------



## Cabinetman (28 Oct 2021)

mikej460 said:


> I was discussing this with friends today. Jabs 1 and 2 were handled extremely efficiently; both one of our friends and I are classed as vulnerable so had letters and texts from the NHS plus follow-up texts from our local GP Practice. The jabs were centralised in the GP Practice of a larger village and again very efficient. However it seems that the process for arranging boosters has changed, and not for the better as it all seems to fall on GP practices now. Ours is short staffed and incredibly busy for a rural practice so my wife had to ask them if she could book as I was 6 months and one week since my 2nd jab. The receptionist said yes but the earliest appointment was the 24th November i.e. 4 weeks _after_ I am due for the jab! The reason given was they don't have the staff to cope which given the success of jabs 1 and 2 just doesn't make sense. I'm very suspicious that it's an admin problem in that they can't deal with the checking and booking overhead but I intend to contact the practice manager to find out.


 Yes that does seem a bit pathetic, imagine if everybody was going to die within three days without a jab of something or other, you could line everybody up and get it done very quickly, some people are doers and others find any excuse or reason not just to get on with it.


----------



## MikeJhn (28 Oct 2021)

I found the process extremely well thought out and administered, received an e-mail from the NHS with a link to lots of dedicated vaccination facilities in my area, went through them until I found one that could administer the jab in a couple of days, this was a Wednesday and had my jab on the Friday, I think expecting your GP practice to administer to all of its patients is expecting too much from them, hence the dedicated vaccination facilities around the country.


----------



## Yorkieguy (28 Oct 2021)

As far as I know, few if any GP practices are involved in the booster jabs, because whatever the first jabs were, the booster will be either Pfizer BionTec or 
Moderna. I don’t know about Moderna, but Pfizer needs cold chain storage to keep it at a temperature far below that which GP surgeries have, unless perhaps located at larger health centres.

For the initial jabs and booster, my notifications came via the NHS (texts and emails), with links to the NHS site to book appointments online, and a phone number to call if preferred. As my wife and I had separate notifications, I phoned to book appointments for us both at the same time. Phone was answered with no delay, I was asked what date and time would be most convenient and the very helpful operator told me which the nearest vaccination centre was. (Under a mile away). Volunteers were on site to direct people into the car park and waiting room - no delay, couldn’t fault any aspect.

As is the norm, we weren’t notified about ‘flu jabs - we asked when the GP had sessions, and could just as easily have visited one of several local pharmacies to walk in without an appointment.

The only minor criticism is that the booster jab hasn’t yet been added to my vaccine re-record, but that’s no big deal - I have the benefit of the added protection and that’s what matters most.


----------



## mikej460 (28 Oct 2021)

It's really weird because I still haven't had any notification from the NHS or local practice so I went on the NHS booking website and entered all the details they asked for and it said I could book an appointment for tomorrow pm at a vac site 9 miles away! I've emailed the practice manager but received an out of office (half term). When I looked at the Practice website to see if there was any update on booster vacs there was an announcement saying a member of the admin team had tested positive!


----------



## WoodchipWilbur (29 Oct 2021)

Had my third jab yesterday. Not a booster but third primary. Excellent administration - text invitation to book (well, actually three text invitations to book!) Efficient arrangements at the GP practice that's doing these in our area. Clear information from the team. In and out in 20 mins - including the obligatory wait time. The stiffer arm is the one with the flu jab in it! Booster in 6 months.


----------



## woodieallen (2 Nov 2021)

Booster jab organisation up here now seems to be haphazard as they keep changing how to get one. Wait for the invite....don't wait for the invite. I was lucky...text from the surgery offering me to book an appointment at a vaccination pop-up centre in a nearby town. The missus is still finding it hard to get a booking ...mind you, she does have some weird ideas and doesn't like going into a walk-in centre set up inside a church.


----------



## Phill05 (2 Nov 2021)

Out for my booster this morning, booking offer came in a text 2 week ago very easy and quick.


----------



## woodieallen (3 Nov 2021)

Anyone with the NHS app and had a booster...does your app show this ? Mine doesn't.


----------



## Sandyn (3 Nov 2021)

Got my booster/flu appointment today. 7:13PM Sat 13th. Glad I wasn't chosen for the night shift!!! shows the pressure they are under to get it done. I would have gone in the middle of the night if I had been asked.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (3 Nov 2021)

had ours today, nothing but a sore arm.
A friend went into a sort of rant the other day when I mentioned we are going for the booster. He
thinks it is a conspiracy by the big pharma companies & it is
all a waste of time because covid is not killing people. 
All I said was well don't get the jab..lol


----------



## D_W (5 Nov 2021)

will be getting boosted sometime between now and the end of the year. This weekend, need to work, and next weekend having inlaws in town (which may be an ideal time to try to have "side effects"). 

No reaction to the first to pfizer shots, so it probably wouldn't be a problem, but will wait until there is a clear weekend available. 

I have been "trying" to get covid delta earlier in my vax by doing nothing to keep from getting it, but as far as I know, no success. That gets a little less attractive as the original vax wears off, so will boost and start over in search for a breakthrough.


----------



## mikej460 (5 Nov 2021)

I had Pfizer for jabs 1 & 2 but they gave me Moderna for my booster today.


----------



## D_W (5 Nov 2021)

mikej460 said:


> I had Pfizer for jabs 1 & 2 but they gave me Moderna for my booster today.



do you know if they're giving 50mg there as the booster? I'd take either. my parents think it's like coffee brands, that once you get used to one, you don't want to switch (mid 70s age). Both got boosted with no noticeable side effects - really for any of the three. Dad said he might've been a little fatigued for a couple of hours on the evening of the shot, but he could sleep standing up, and admitted he thought it might just be his imagination.


----------



## mikej460 (5 Nov 2021)

I believe it was 0.25ml. I'm feeling a bit funky at the moment with a mild background headache. I had no side effects from either of the Pfizer jabs.


----------



## Blackswanwood (6 Nov 2021)

D_W said:


> do you know if they're giving 50mg there as the booster? I'd take either. my parents think it's like coffee brands, that once you get used to one, you don't want to switch (mid 70s age). Both got boosted with no noticeable side effects - really for any of the three. Dad said he might've been a little fatigued for a couple of hours on the evening of the shot, but he could sleep standing up, and admitted he thought it might just be his imagination.



I seem to recall reading that the NHS are deliberately using a different vaccine manufacturer for the booster. I’ll be happy to have whatever they offer when I get the invitation.


----------



## WoodMangler (6 Nov 2021)

My original jabs were Astra-Zeneca, and I had a Pfizer booster yesterday. Feeling a bit rough now, but no worse than a good hangover. The. injection site is pretty sore though. The mass-vaccination organisation was not of the best this time round - the first invite letter was to a vaccination site 100 miles away, the second one named a site much closer, with a time - but no date specified... The third one finally got it right though, and the service at the actual vax centre was brilliant - calm, quiet, friendly and very professional.


----------



## mikej460 (6 Nov 2021)

I had a reply from the Practice Manager at our GP Surgery to my complaint about the 4 week wait for my booster when booking through our GP Practice. She was very apologetic stating we should have been directed to the NHS website to book an earlier booster to a nearby village. She then said that NHS England have completely changed the process for giving the booster putting the onus more on GP Practices without any increase in staff. Ironically I did receive a text from the NHS the day after, advising me to book online. I booked for the 5th at a vac centre 18 mins away and it went very smoothly. Reading between the lines it looks like an admin rather than clinical problem in that the new process requires GP Practice administrators to do more of the database work in a system that is very much paper based, so lots of data entry etc.

Being cynical it could also be down to how the GP Practices are being paid for these boosters, as they may be paid a lot less that vacs 1 & 2. I used to work in the NHS and GP's are paid a set amount based on their number of patients per year and then receive extra payments for additional work. It wouldn't surprise me if this was a problem.


----------



## woodieallen (6 Nov 2021)

They really do seem to be making a bit of a Horlicks of this. I keep getting text messages offering me a booster and a link. Thing is I've already had my booster.


----------



## Phill05 (6 Nov 2021)

I had my booster and flu jabs on Tuesday my original jabs were Astra-Zeneca, and I had the Pfizer booster this time never felt a thing till this morning and woke up to a little ache in injection site left arm, well pleased how it's worked out for me.


----------



## Richard_C (6 Nov 2021)

Much better to get too many reminders than too few 

I think there is clinical evidence that having a different booster from the original two boosts resistance. 

It's been jabbing week for me. Monday flu, left arm, Boots. Wednesday pneumonia right arm at GP, you get one, not an annual one, over 65. 

Then to my surprise I got the NHS text and email Weds asking me to book a booster. Until last week they were saying 6 months plus one week, but that last bit has been dropped and it came 183 days after last Covid jab. Online booking for a local vaccination centre.had a few slots left on Thursday so went. Don't have 3 arms so that went into the left as well. Round here the GPS are just doing housebound, all else is at vaccination centres. Surprisingly efficient. 

The woman who ran the first phase roll out for the NHS so well got transferred to a job in #10 in summer. A couple of weeks ago she transferred back and I sense a much greater pace of boosters and school age delivery since. 

The vaccination centres round here have professional jabbers but all the stewarding and meet & greet is done by volunteers. Still at it after all these months. Thanks are due to them.


----------



## Mark Karacsonyi (6 Nov 2021)

Had both AZ jabs ages ago. Had the Phizer booster last Friday. The 2nd AZ put me to bed for 2x days. The Phizer, just gave me a sore arm. Question in the U.K. do you have COVID cards, over here we have like a plastic card, which can be scanned with a QR code, which gives the date, vaccine maker, and batch number, and passport or ID card number.


----------



## mikej460 (6 Nov 2021)

Mark Karacsonyi said:


> Had both AZ jabs ages ago. Had the Phizer booster last Friday. The 2nd AZ put me to bed for 2x days. The Phizer, just gave me a sore arm. Question in the U.K. do you have COVID cards, over here we have like a plastic card, which can be scanned with a QR code, which gives the date, vaccine maker, and batch number, and passport or ID card number.


We have a cardboard card and an NHS App that provides an electronic record of your jabs


----------



## accipiter (7 Nov 2021)

Had both of my Astra Zeneca Covid vacs at the local doctors... 6th Feb and 21st April - and hoped to get the booster there when having the flu jab. 

I had the booster reminder email and text messages near the end of October... while on holiday in Cornwall... so went to make the appointment online beginning of this week. Nearest to me is about 7 minutes away by car - furthest about 25 minutes in another town. Went for the "7 minute" site and booked in for the 25th November - no idea what date I'd have got with the 25 minute one.

I had my Flu vac at my local doctors a week before going on holiday, with no side effects at all. I was told by the doctor/nurse/professional doing the flu jab they couldn't/wouldn't be doing the Covid booster because they'd been *let down/side stepped* (?) by the local NHS body!? I had thought, when told when having the flu jab, that perhaps the doctors *couldn't* do the booster because the initial jabs had been AZ, *perhaps* the MP didn't/doesn't have the facilities (freezers) to store the Pfizer and with any (all?) boosters would be the Pfizer this was a valid reason for not giving the booster?

Now... the local doctors are based in a "Medical Practice" which serves the whole town... millions of £££s spent on it a few years ago - LARGE practice buildings/*zones* etc., right next to the town's Hospital AND has a Pharmacy established on the premises!

The "Medical Practice" aren't doing the booster - - -BUT my appointment is at the PHARMACY!!! Doesn't make any sense to me - why at the pharmacy and not with the doctors as they did for the initial vacs?

Now thinking that I need to phone the pharmacy about the booster to see which I'd be getting if they are doing it? Sorry for the (over) long posting.


----------



## Richard_C (14 Nov 2021)

The OP asked if the booster was shown on the online 'vaccine certificate'. Had mine, and no its not, the system isn't configured to record a 3rd.

That shouldn't matter, but I see that France (who did booster rollout rather faster than we did) is saying the covid certificates for over 65s will only be valid from 1 December if they show the booster. Seems likely that the 65 age limit will go down as their roll out continues and more become eligible. I think one or two other EU countries (Austria?) are doing the same soon.

So I wonder what happens if you travel to France or similar using a UK certificate that the EU will recognise but is incapable of recording the 3rd shot?

Best ask questions before you book any trips.


----------



## Sandyn (14 Nov 2021)

Had my booster and flu jab yesterday evening. Done by Air Force staff. Got both in the same arm, but probably not the best idea. When I got the flu jab, it forced a lot of my covid jab out of my arm. Slight sore arm today, but apart from that, feel OK. The second Covid was worst. Wife and I felt really bad for a couple of days.


----------



## whatknot (15 Nov 2021)

I guess we are all different with different reactions by some 

I had first and second jabs Astrazeneca at a local centre, no reactions at all, brilliantly organised centre by the way about 10 miles away

Had my pfizer booster on Saturday at our doctors, slight ache in shoulder for a day then nothing 

Chap that did it gave me a card and said it was all logged on the computer

Wife had her two pfizer with and ache in her shoulder, gone after a day, pfizer booster just over a week ago and flu one in each arm, ache in shoulder for a day but no other effects


----------



## okeydokey (15 Nov 2021)

3 x Pfizer no issues


----------



## Peter Sefton (15 Nov 2021)

My first two were Astrazeneca with no side effects, going for my Pfizer booster tomorrow so fingers crossed.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## woodieallen (16 Nov 2021)

mikej460 said:


> We have a cardboard card and an NHS App that provides an electronic record of your jabs


But not, as yet, your booster jab on the NHS App


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Nov 2021)

I'm 67 and I haven't been notified as yet of either the booster or the flu jab.


----------



## gcusick (16 Nov 2021)

Peter Sefton said:


> My first two were Astrazeneca with no side effects, going for my Pfizer booster tomorrow so fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Both my wife and I had 2xAZ earlier in the year, and a Pfizer booster last week. Had a bit of a sore arm for 24h, but no other side effects evident.

Good luck!


----------



## Peter Sefton (16 Nov 2021)

gcusick said:


> Both my wife and I had 2xAZ earlier in the year, and a Pfizer booster last week. Had a bit of a sore arm for 24h, but no other side effects evident.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks, Sarah and I are both feeling fine at the moment and long may it continue. Covid is running riot through both our girls schools at present hoping we can all stay safe.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## John Brown (16 Nov 2021)

Today. Flu jab in left arm, covid booster in right. So far no reaction at all, which is my usual reaction...


----------



## D_W (16 Nov 2021)

John Brown said:


> Today. Flu jab in left arm, covid booster in right. So far no reaction at all, which is my usual reaction...



I think they're meeting in the middle and the pain cancels out!!

(just kidding- never have had pain from a flu vax, and the first two rna vax shots didn't give me anything that I could legitimately call a side effect either. Currently just waiting to overcome laziness to schedule the booster).


----------



## Blister (19 Nov 2021)

Had my booster yesterday , Arm a bit sore today , I will be brave and not cry


----------



## D_W (19 Nov 2021)

booster scheduled next friday (to avoid potential interference with work). The mrs got hers (pfizer) yesterday as she's health care. I'm 205 pounds which is just over the threshold to get early access for high risk, otherwise I'd have to wait (initial second shot 8 months ago, too). The mrs. had a bad reaction to the original second shot and was in bed for a day and a half, I had nothing. 

So far today, she's up saying nothing more than some minor soreness in her chest (she's not tubby like me).


----------



## whatknot (20 Nov 2021)

I didn't wait I called in at the surgery and booked both wife and mine



Phil Pascoe said:


> I'm 67 and I haven't been notified as yet of either the booster or the flu jab.


----------



## JSW (20 Nov 2021)

Had mine this morning, 14 hours later and a little soreness where injected, nowt to cry home about.


----------



## ey_tony (21 Nov 2021)

Had my booster last Sunday. I'm in the high risk category and I was waiting for information from my GP surgery but nothing happened and as the six month period had expired I looked up the NHS website and found a walk in centre about 14 miles from me. That only took about a good twenty minute drive across rural roads so not much of an inconvenience.

I got there are 9.00am only to be told it didn't start until 10.00 which was contrary to the website info but they gave me a form to fill in and when they opened I was straight in without any wait. 
They also gave me the influenza vaccine at the same time so 'm like my cats, all up to date with my vacs.

As normal, no side effects for me as such but the following day my arm ached really badly where the booster had been injected and felt like I'd ben kicked but it was only for about 24-36 hours and nothing else and no other side effects after that.


----------

